# Beautiful Sable working line female



## e.rigby

I saw this, hope it's ok to repost here. I hope someone sees it who can help her out  it's so sad. I would take her in a heartbeat if I could.

Beautiful Female Sable Working Lines GSD at Kill Shelter - Page 1


----------



## katieliz

omygosh what a beautiful face. what an incredibly beautiful face. the number of beautiful dogs needing help is just simply overwhelming. i so hope someone who can help her sees her. it doesn't sound like there's much time. bless your heart girl.


----------



## BensLife

It's sad to see a wonderful dog be left in a shelter! I hope someone adopts her!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

BUMP for Lexi!


----------



## Scout's Mama

Made an inquiry for my sister, we are too late, a woman is hoping to add her to her S&R program. Thank goodness! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## e.rigby

I'm glad she's got an out. I was heart broken to see her  I wish I could have sent an email to ask about taking her home... I just have my hands full right now  I hope she gets the life she deserves!


----------



## Scout's Mama

She is a beautiful dog! If this potential doesn't work out, there is a waiting list already! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl

I don't think she is safe yet...the shelter has rejected a few that have tried to pull her. She needs a rescue to step in and get her. Keep her bumped up til she is safe. This is a KILL shelter she is in.


----------



## e.rigby

Bump


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Bump for Lexi.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Looks like this girl was rescued, latest post from the original PDB link:



> Hello Everyone,
> My name is Mary and I work at the Huntington Co Humane Shelter where Lexi was, I wanted to let everyone know that we do our utmost to help
> dogs get placed. Lexi is a shy/timid girl that needs a little help and I initially talked to a lady that does dog training in hopes of getting Lexi the help she needs
> to be a successful placement (which we felt she needed first). She posted her here, and by that post we had a retired officer/trainer contact us among many many other
> people who wanted to help. We made an appointment origionally for next Tuesday for the meet/greet of Lexi. But she was able to juggle her schedule to accomodate
> a meeting today!! It's with great pleasure that I am able to tell all of you that Lexi has been picked up from our shelter and is in the capable hands of a K-9 handler/trainer.
> She will keep us updated on her progress and success!!!
> Thank You Everyone for being concerned for her....so were we and we wanted to be sure she went to a trainer first to help with the anxieties she has.
> I am sure the lady will be posting that she has her!!
> Thanks again!!


----------



## onyx'girl

Lets hope this is Lexi's ticket to a great future.


----------



## huntergreen

sounds like a promising future for lexi.


----------



## onyx'girl

sketchy information makes me wonder if she is ok/safe:
Beautiful Female Sable Working Lines GSD at Kill Shelter - Page 4


----------

